# How many people live in 100km (62 miles) radius from your city's center?



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

One finds many difficulties when trying to compare metropolitan areas in various countries as the rules of defining metropolitan area would vary from one country to another. So I thought that number of people living within certain distance from city center might be used as another criteria to compare metro areas.

For Warsaw it would be about 5.2 million.


----------



## Pavlvs (Jan 5, 2005)

Rome: 5 millions.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

I would say close to 2 million or even more than that.


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

distance isn't really a brilliant one as it doesn't take into account the density of urbanisation in a country. For example, within 62 miles of Stoke-on-Trent, there could be upwards of 20 million people. as this radius takes in almost all the major cities of the North and Midlands, proper metropolitan cities in their own right like Manchester, Birmingham, Leeds, Liverpool, Nottingham and Sheffield, and whilst Stoke is a big city it is nowhere near metropolitan. Basically a 62 mile radius drawn on the UK would often encompass 2 or more major metropolises.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

probably about 180,000 in that radius around napier


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv - Yaffo some 10 million people
(half acircle of 100 km radius cut by the med. sea around the city)


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

62 miles? Wow...that would end up going through 3 other states so I'm sure sure. Well over 10 million for sure as it would include all of Chicago's suburbs and closer farming land, the southern portion of Wisconsin (close to Milwaukee), much of northern Indiana, and even portions of southern Michigan.


----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

maybe 4,5 million.


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> 62 miles? Wow...that would end up going through 3 other states so I'm sure sure. Well over 10 million for sure as it would include all of Chicago's suburbs and closer farming land, the southern portion of Wisconsin (close to Milwaukee), much of northern Indiana, and even portions of southern Michigan.


accualy cant say for sure but i think that the Chicago metro pushes further than 62 miles in some areas , and so i would have to say prob. somewere around 8-9mill. but if you would be able to extend that 62 mile limit then you can include some more of Chicagos suburbs and would then come to somwere in the 9.8-10mill range. yeh Chicago sprawls unrelentlessly


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv - Yaffo some 10 million people
> (half acircle of 100 km radius cut by the med. sea around the city)


thats more than all the people in the entire Israel!


----------



## PhillyPhilly90 (Aug 12, 2005)

Philadelphia...62 mile radius around it?? It would probably be 6 million.


----------



## SkyscraperJunky (Nov 20, 2005)

The New York Metropolitan area... about 20 million. This includes North Jersey, New York City, parts of Long Island and Conneticut.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

About 1.4 million.


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

San Francisco - 8 million or so (would include the vast majority of the 9 county Bay Area (except for the northermost part of Sonoma County), and Tracy, Mountain House Lathrop and parts of Stockton, Rio Vista, Galt, and Lodi


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

About 5 million for Sydney


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

wickedestcity said:


> accualy cant say for sure but i think that the Chicago metro pushes further than 62 miles in some areas , and so i would have to say prob. somewere around 8-9mill. but if you would be able to extend that 62 mile limit then you can include some more of Chicagos suburbs and would then come to somwere in the 9.8-10mill range. yeh Chicago sprawls unrelentlessly


Perhaps, but here's my rough map anyway using Google Earth:









Roughly a 62 mile radius centered around Buckingham Fountain.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

PhillyPhilly90 said:


> Philadelphia...62 mile radius around it?? It would probably be 6 million.




Philly would be around 6.5 million, including towns like Lancaster, Bethlehem, Reading, Allentown, Trenton and so on.

For NYC it's 22 million according to emporis and the New York government site. I don't know if that includes philly or not.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've counted the population numbers of all counties and cities within this radius around Hamburg together and come to a number of roughly *6.5 million*. Within this radius of 100km are counties and cities from 5 Bundesländer (federal states) from which two are city-states (Hamburg and Bremen). However the official Metropolregion Hamburg (which doesn't include Bremen, Lübeck, the western counties of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern and some counties in Schleswig-Holstein) has ca. 4 million.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Probably about 9 million for Toronto. The Golden Horseshoe is roughly 8 million and then you start to get well into the Buffalo metro with a 100km radius.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Since 1/4 of Chicago's circle is in the water, lets add Milwaukee into Chicago's circle, making it like 12-13 million...


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Detroit has nearly 7 million people within a 62 mile radius of downtown. That's despite 1/4 of that area being lakes.

If the center of the radius is directly above downtown the population is 6.7 million. If you shift the center of the radius a few miles west the population jumps to about 7 million as it loses several square miles of water and gains the city of Jackson as well as more land in the Toledo area.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 12, 2002)

A 62 mile radius centered on Chiyoda (the Imperial Palace): just about 30 million for Tokyo.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

From the Gold Coast, around 2.3million. From Brisbane, 2.7 million.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

For *Malmö*, I would say about *3,2 million people * (despite the fact that lot of the area consists of water).

For Copenhagen it's pretty much the same (maybe a little more).


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

just over 4 million in Melbourne probably


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

haha...100km?this is the whole of my country!!!so is 749,2k!!!!!


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Amersfoort : around the 15 million (the randstad at one side the ruhr area in germany at the other)


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Roughly 20,000.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

^^are You sure? That's lest than 1 people per km2 (circle with 100km radius has 31,400 km2 area).


----------



## NeoWorld (Nov 29, 2005)

About 7 M for Madrid


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Frankfurt has about 5.3million within 100km
London has approx 19million
But the largest could be Köln in Germany, with approx 20million within 100km (Many sites claim 20million within an hour's drive, but I don't know for sure if it's all within 100km)


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Yep ^^ The same accounts for Arnhem: most of NL plus considerable parts of Nordrhein-Westfalen (Oberhausen is 86km). That's why the second IKEA opened up here, 1. IKEA was near Rotterdam. Perhaps not 20mln but over 15mln I would reckon.

Shayan: Amersfoort is too far west: the North Sea is uninhibited and the Ruhr area is 100+ from Arnhem, let alone from Amersfoort which is a 60km further west.


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

well than its 10 million.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Bikkel said:


> Yep ^^ The same accounts for Arnhem: most of NL plus considerable parts of Nordrhein-Westfalen (Oberhausen is 86km). That's why the second IKEA opened up here, 1. IKEA was near Rotterdam. Perhaps not 20mln but over 15mln I would reckon.
> 
> Shayan: Amersfoort is too far west: the North Sea is uninhibited and the Ruhr area is 100+ from Arnhem, let alone from Amersfoort which is a 60km further west.


Year, I'm not going to vouch for it, as I have seen no official figures and stats, but there are a few links out there that suggest 20million around an hour's drive away.
http://www.asiatravel.com/germany/dusseldorf/cologneinfo.html
http://everything2.com/index.pl?node=Cologne
http://www.tourismmarketer.com/press_releases/20051028_05.htm

etc


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Brussels is also near 20million I would guess.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

^^20 million would mean that average population density inside the circle is about 650 ppl/km2.


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Hmm yeah make it somewhat more than half of that number.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

About 13.5 million for Paris I guess.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

well, 650inh/km² isn't really much in BNLX and N-FR, SE-ENG and NR-W/BRD ...
You'd never find a good map, since that would be too valuable - for marketing purposes - to post on-line.
Brussels is close to the Lille/Calais region as well.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Probs around 3-4 millions may be more.


----------



## pablonis (Dec 16, 2004)

not that much, ~2.1 - 2.3 mln. within 100km from Vilnius


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

100km from Tallinn,that includes mostly Tallinn+Helsinki
So I quess ~1 mln in Finland
and about 680 000 in Estonia

and total ~1.7 mln


----------



## patapum (Aug 30, 2004)

Valencia

0-10km...... 1.373.256
10-35km...... 560.314
35-50km...... 188.764
50-75km...... 706.316
75-100km.... 253.831

total Valencia 100km radius...... 3.082.481

--








--


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Milan

100 km radius more than 10 mio


----------



## nacirema dream (Oct 2, 2005)

300,000 ppl maybe but its growing fast probably 600,000 in 15 to 20yrs


----------



## pablonis (Dec 16, 2004)

Estboy said:


> 100km from Tallinn,that includes mostly Tallinn+Helsinki
> So I quess ~1 mln in Finland
> and about 680 000 in Estonia
> 
> and total ~1.7 mln


funny thing is that although Riga is considered as biggest city in Baltic country's, in this case Riga is smallest


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

About 12-15 million probably.


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm gonna go with a rough guess of around 130,000


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

About 2,3 million in Stockholm.


----------



## Maroon Grown (Dec 22, 2004)

about 2million in brisbane


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Sideshow bob said:


> About 2,3 million in Stockholm.


wow, I would have thought the difference between Stockholm and Oslo was bigger. 

I've put a 100 km in diameter circle on a map now, and see that the Grenland-area is not within 100, and not all of Larvik and Halden either. However, more parts of inner Norway is inside than I originally though. I therefore adjust down my estimate to 2.1 million.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

about 4.5 - 5 million people around Novo Hamburgo.


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

From Mexico City:

​No./Name/Population

1/*México City*/19,000,000
2/*Metro Puebla-Tlaxcala*/2,500,000
3/*Metro Toluca*/1,500,000
4/*Metro Cuernavaca- Cautla*/1,000,000
5/*Metro Pachuca*/500,000
6/*Others cities*/ 1,500,000

Total = *26,000,000 habitants*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

My God! I will be soon again in Osasco, SP where there will be 24mio in 100km radius (Grande Sao Paulo, Campinas, Santos, Jundai, S.Jose dos Campos) and I can't beat you :lol:


----------



## partybits (Apr 29, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> Go to this site for canadian cities, click on province and type in city http://broadband.ic.gc.ca/maps/index.html


Thanks for the link. Here's some of the larger cities in Canada & their 100k radius pop:

Toronto: 7.1 Million*
Montreal: 4.4 Million
Vancouver: 2.8 Million*
Ottawa: 1.4 Million
Quebec City: 1.1 Million
Calgary: 1.1 Million
Edmonton: 1.1 Million
Winnipeg: 836 Thousand

*Populations could potentially be even higher if you include the US populations within this 100km radius. (ie Buffalo)


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

So, 100Km from São Paulo:










19M São Paulo Metropolitan Region
1,5M Baixada Santista Metropolitan Region
1M Campinas
600K São José dos Campos
500K Sorocaba
350K Jundiaí
200K Jacareí
200K Sumaré
147K Indanhatuba
135K Itu
125K Bragança Paulista
111K Atibaia
100K Salto
82K Valinhos
81K Itatiba
50K Vinhedo

Total: 24M

I think Im forgetting some cities, so it maybe around 25M


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Around 3,600,000 people.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

gutooo said:


> So, 100Km from São Paulo:
> 19M São Paulo Metropolitan Region
> 1,5M Baixada Santista Metropolitan Region
> 1M Campinas
> ...


I got the same number. Thanks for the details for Jacarei to Vinhedo, I didn't have them, so I only guessed the surplus


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

For LA, it would roughly be the Metro area, slightly larger probably and would have somewhere from 17 - 18 million as my best guess. after about 10 -15 miles west your at the ocean and about 15 miles east your at the Mountains and the deserts after that so its mostly north south for LA.


----------



## neilio (Jan 12, 2005)

Ive added the population of all cities i can think of within 100km of Toronto, Toronto GTA, Oshawa, Barrie, Hamilton, Kitchener, St.Catherines and Buffalo. Using the latest population figures from statscan and U.S census statistics i have come to this number:8,553,403. within 10 years at the most this figure will have easily jumped past 10million.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

For Paris, having looked at figures at a detailed geographic level using the results of the 2006 census, and having extrapolated to 2009 using the known population growth rates in 2006, 2007 and 2008, I find 13.8 million people living within a radius of 100 km from the center of Paris in January 2009.

Note that neither Rouen, nor Orléans, nor Reims, nor Amiens are included within that area. Rouen (390,000 inhabitants in its Urban Area) is located 112 km from the center of Paris as the crow flies, Orléans (270,000 inh. in its UA) is 111 km from the center of Paris, Reims (210,000 inh. in its UA) is 131 km from the center of Paris, and Amiens (160,000 inh. in its UA) is 115 km from the center of Paris. All these cities are an hour or less by train from Central Paris. Lille (1 million people in its UA), which lies 204 km from the center of Paris, is also less than an hour by high-speed train from Central Paris. I know people who commute everyday from Lille to Paris.

Perhaps a better measurement would be to count all the population that live within one hour by car or train from the center of the city. Results would be quite different, as the efficiency and speed of transports would be a major factor (living 200 km from the center ofTokyo near a high-speed train line is not exactly the same as living 200 km from the center of Hanoi with slow transportation).


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

For Malmö it's obviously about the same as Copenhagen-- 3,6-4 million people. This area includes a lot of water though.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Sebastopol-City: near 1,2 million


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Hartford: Just a bit more than 3.5 million people.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that the numbers go like this:

Shanghai 40m
Tokyo 35m
Sao Paulo 30m
Mexico City 30m
London 20m
Jakarta 20m
Paris 15m
NYC 10m
Manchester 10m
Madrid 10m
LA 6m


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

dnobsemajdnob said:


> I think that the numbers go like this:
> 
> Shanghai 40m
> Tokyo 35m
> ...


What? :?

New York has 20+ million people within a 100 km radius, LA 18 million or so. What you "think" is irrelevant when actual data proves otherwise.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

What, indeed. 

10 million only includes New York City, Westchester, and Nassau County NY...and that's not even adding the New Jersey suburbs right next door. :lol:

New York may as well have 19-20 million people in a 100km radius area, from the calculations that I did. However, counties do mess it up because some have boundaries beyond 100km. I did not count Suffolk County, NY or New Haven County, CT because of this.

LA looks way off as well.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

ZERO

just in the city about 350,000

and across the river in the US side 250,000

and that's it

so bi national metro is about 600,000


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

LOL. New York probably has 10 million people within a 15 mile radius...

Also, I'd say about 90% of the population within the Los Angeles CSA lives within 100 km of Downtown L.A. That's well over 15 million people...


----------



## Valentinian I (May 24, 2009)

~ 700 000 in Croatia
~ 1000 000 in Serbia
~ 500 000 in Hungary
~ 500 000 in Bosnia

But that's roughly, It's certainly between 2,5 and 3 million.


----------



## OPO.RVK (Aug 2, 2007)

100 KM around Porto the main city in Northern Portugal we have around 5 Million.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

In a radius of 100km from Milan city center I extimate about 12/13 mio people live
(Lombardy region alone - _Milan's Region_ - is 10 mio, but in a 100 km area huge branches of neraby regions and even Switzerland regions are included)


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

*Tel - Aviv*

more than *11* million.
includes most of Israel,Palestinian territories . 

more than *15* million.
if we add that part of Jordan

the city proper counts 380,000 ,which is the center of that metro.

and almost half of the circle radious is water.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hebrewtext said:


> *Tel - Aviv*
> 
> more than *10* million.
> 
> ...


what, thats more than all the population of israel


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

rosn19 said:


> what, thats more than all the population of israel


Israel 7.8 million

Palestinians 4 million

Jordan 5.9 million
----------
total = 17.7 million

some *15* million live at 100 km around Tel Aviv, and almost half of the circle radious is water.


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

..


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I've done the calculation for Toulouse, in southern France: 2,520,000 people live within 100 km from the center of Toulouse (as of January 2009).


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Hebrewtext said:


> Israel 7.8 million
> 
> Palestinians 4 million
> 
> ...


This is amazing. Tel Aviv is bigger than NY and almost as big as Paris!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

It is not bigger than New York! You just want to think it is. :weird:


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

He said that there are over 17m people within 100km of Tel Aviv. Isn't that bigger than NY and Paris and nearly as big as London?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

dnobsemajdnob said:


> He said that there are over 17m people within 100km of Tel Aviv. Isn't that bigger than NY and Paris and nearly as big as London?



only some 15 m ,out of the ~18 m.


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

There are barely 10 million people in a 100 km radius around Tel Aviv.
Don't know where that 17 million figure comes from...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

dnobsemajdnob said:


> He said that there are over 17m people within 100km of Tel Aviv. Isn't that bigger than NY and Paris and nearly as big as London?


Like said earlier, New York is somewhere between 18-20 million...


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Anderson Geimz said:


> There are barely 10 million people in a 100 km radius around Tel Aviv.
> Don't know where that 17 million figure comes from...



once again :


Hebrewtext said:


> Israel 7.8 million
> 
> Palestinians 4 million
> 
> ...


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Xusein said:


> It is not bigger than New York! You just want to think it is. :weird:


This is the same guy that thinks London-Paris is a metro area, remember. :|


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Hebrewtext said:


> once again :


More like:

Israel: <7 million
Palestinians: 4 million
Jordan: <1 million

---
<12 million


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the 15 million around TA again


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Amman is not <100 km from Tel Aviv.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

ya tel aviv would only get around 500,000-1 million from jordan. your last map is not accurate.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Anderson Geimz said:


> Amman is not <100 km from Tel Aviv.


western parts do fall, and from the center of TA metro most of Amman is within the 100 km.
(80% of Jordan pop live in Amman metro)

now draw a 100 km radious around *Jerusalem*.......


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

edit, didn't see that there was a new page already.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hebrewtext said:


> western parts do fall, and from the center of TA metro most of Amman is within the 100 km.
> (80% of Jordan pop live in Amman metro)
> 
> now draw a 100 km radious around *Jerusalem*.......


israel is really crowded


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

In Monterrey, Mexico is almost 5 million


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

..polkator.. said:


> In Monterrey, Mexico is almost 5 million


what ever, not even the entire state of nuevo leon has 5 million people, at most the metro area of monterrey has 3.5 million (1.1 million in the city)


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

dnobsemajdnob said:


> I think that the numbers go like this:
> 
> Shanghai 40m
> Tokyo 35m
> ...


Madrid dont arrive to 7,5 milion


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

dont bohter w/ him he just try to start problems


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

For Bilbao: All Basque Country (2.2 millions) + East Cantabria (including capital city) (450.000) + North Rioja (including capital city (150.000) + North Burgos and some Navarre regions = TOTAL 2.9 millions more or less


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

rosn19 said:


> what ever, not even the entire state of nuevo leon has 5 million people, at most the metro area of monterrey has 3.5 million (1.1 million in the city)


Saltillo is less than 100 km from monterrey which have around 750,000
saltillo and monterrey together have 4.6-4.7 million plus a few towns = 
4.8-4.9 million (almost 5 million)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich:
Metro Zurich 1.7mio
Metro Basel 1mio
Metro Bern East 0.3mio
Bodenseeregion (St.Gallen, Constance, Bregenz, Friedrichshafen) 1.3mio
Agglomerations Luzern, Aarau, Olten, Solothurn, Freiburg, Villingen 1mio
And all the "coutryside" inbetween
--------------
Zurich radius 100km ca. 6mio


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Tallinn: Including Finland, I'd guess around 1,8 million...without Finland perhaps 630 000.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Around 4 million live within a 62 mile radius of Milwaukee.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

about 25 - 30 million 

Including part of 

Ciudad de México 19,231,829
Puebla 2,109,049
Toluca 1,610,786
Cuernavaca 787,556
Pachuca 438,692
Tlaxcala 275,182
and other thousand of small towns
:S


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I live near Stuttgart...in a 100km radius there are about 10 million people living there.


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro

14.5 million people


----------

